# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Արտասահմանյան գրականության դասավանդումը դպրոցներում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ինչ հիշում եմ, արտասահմանյան գրականության որոշ պատառիկներ անցել ենք մինչև հինգերորդ դասարան, իսկ դրանից հետո հայ գրականությանն են զոռ տվել: 
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպե՞ս է ճիշտ: Ճի՞շտ է հայ գրականությունն այսպես մանրամասնությամբ անցնելը, թե՞ պետք է ժամեր տրամադրվեն նաև արտասահմանյան գրականությանը: Գուցե վերջինս նախատեսված է միայն բանասերների համար…
Մի խոսքով, կուզեի քննարկենք այս հարցը:

----------

Այբ (17.07.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Ես ինչ հիշում եմ, արտասահմանյան գրականության որոշ պատառիկներ անցել ենք մինչև հինգերորդ դասարան, իսկ դրանից հետո հայ գրականությանն են զոռ տվել: 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպե՞ս է ճիշտ: Ճի՞շտ է հայ գրականությունն այսպես մանրամասնությամբ անցնելը, թե՞ պետք է ժամեր տրամադրվեն նաև արտասահմանյան գրականությանը: Գուցե վերջինս նախատեսված է միայն բանասերների համար…
> Մի խոսքով, կուզեի քննարկենք այս հարցը:


Շատ ապրես այս թեման բացելու համար Բյուրակն  :Smile:  Իսկապես սա շատ կարևոր թեմա է ։ Մենք դպրոցում ստիպված ենք լինում կարդալ Հայ գրողներից էնպիսինների ստեղծագործությունները , որոնք չվախենամ ասել անտեղին են , իհարկե հասկանալով որ անտեղին ոչինչ չկա , սկաայն շատ ավելի կարևոր ու մեծ գիտելիք տվող ստեղծագործություններ մասին նույնիկ շատերս տեղյակ չենք լինում ։Արտասահմանյան գրականություն կարդալը ոչ միայն բանասերների համար է, այլ բոլորի ։ Օրինակ ես դպրոցում մի փոքր ծանոթացել եմ Ռուս գրականության հետ , քանի որ ռուսաց լեզվի լավ ուսուցիչ ունեի , ով չէր կառչել դասագրքից , սակայն շատ կուզեի հենց այդ ժամանակահատվածում խորը ուսումնասիրած լինելի ասենք Անգլիական կամ Ֆրանսիական դասականների գլուխգործոցներից մի քանիսը  ։ 
Եթե դպրոցում դեռ ցածր դասարաններից սկսվի համաշխարհային գրականության ուսումնասիրությունը , կարծում եմ հաջորդ սերունդը ի տարբերություն մեզ ստիպված չի լինի գիշերները հոռախոսի լույսի լուսավորության տակ  գիրք կարդալ , և դպրոցն ավարտելիս արդեն մինիմալ գիտելիք կունենա ու կհամարվի իրական աշխարհի մի մասնիկը ։ 

Երկար բարակ գրելու համար  :Blush:  կներեք ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ներկայիս կրթական համակարգի պայմաններում համաշխարհային կլասիկային ծանոթանում ենք պատահաբար:
Ես տանը ՊԱՏԱՀԱԲԱՐ եմ հայտնաբերել Էդգար Ալան Պոի ստեղծագործությունները:
Շեքսպիրի մասին լսել եմ ֆիլմերից:
Դպրոցում նրանցից ոչինչ չենք կարդացել:

----------


## Grieg

Ընդհանրապես գտնում եմ կարևոր է ուսումնասիրել արտասահմանյան գրականությունը դրա շնորհիվ մարդը կարողանում է բազմակողմանի նայել շատ հարցեին։Կարծում եմ աշակերտներից ով սիրում է կարդալ կկարդա անկախ դպրոցում դա պահնջեն թե ոչ իսկ եթե չի սիրում գրականություն գու՞ցե պետք չե ստիպել..

----------


## Dayana

> Ընդհանրապես գտնում եմ կարևոր է ուսումնասիրել արտասահմանյան գրականությունը դրա շնորհիվ մարդը կարողանում է բազմակողմանի նայել շատ հարցեին։Կարծում եմ աշակերտներից ով սիրում է կարդալ կկարդա անկախ դպրոցում դա պահնջեն թե ոչ իսկ եթե չի սիրում գրականություն գու՞ցե պետք չե ստիպել..


Մինչև 15 տարեկան բոլորն էլ սիրում են չկարդալը , իսկ հետո սկսում են կարդալ ինչ ընկնում է ձեռքի տակ ։ Իսկ եթե դպրոցական տարիներն պորպագանդվեն էնպիսի կլասիկների ինչպիսիք են ասենք Բալզակը , բոլորն էլ կկարդան , համոզված եղի  :Wink:  Համ էլ թող մի քիչ ստիպեն , որ հետո շատ չնեղվեն ։Օրինակ ՝ Եթե ինձ ավելի շատ ստիպեին դաշնամուր նվագել , ես հիմա նոտաները մոռացած չէի լինի  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

> Մինչև 15 տարեկան բոլորն էլ սիրում են չկարդալը , իսկ հետո սկսում են կարդալ ինչ ընկնում է ձեռքի տակ ։ Իսկ եթե դպրոցական տարիներն պորպագանդվեն էնպիսի կլասիկների ինչպիսիք են ասենք Բալզակը , բոլորն էլ կկարդան , համոզված եղի  Համ էլ թող մի քիչ ստիպեն , որ հետո շատ չնեղվեն ։Օրինակ ՝ Եթե ինձ ավելի շատ ստիպեին դաշնամուր նվագել , ես հիմա նոտաները մոռացած չէի լինի


Մինչև  15 տարեկան հաստատ կլինեն երեխաներ ովքեր սիրում են կարդալ, գուցե և փոքր մասը կազմեն .. բայց ինչպես ասում են կարևորը քանակը չե..  իսկ երաժտություն կարծում եմ առավել ևս պետք չե ստիպողաբար սովորացնել եթե երեխաի սրտով չե ուրեմն դեռ ժամանակը չի եկել.. սովորելու առարկաի հանդեպ պետք է սեր լինի միայն այդ դեպքում է կարդացացը տեղ հասնում։Դե իսկ պրոպագանդան երևի վատ չե  ուղղակի դրա համար ուսուցիչները պետք է գոնե միքիչ կարդացաց լինեն որպիսզի աշակերտներին մատչելի և գրավիչ կերպով ներկայացնեն գրականությունը

----------


## schuschanik

> Ընդհանրապես գտնում եմ կարևոր է ուսումնասիրել արտասահմանյան գրականությունը դրա շնորհիվ մարդը կարողանում է բազմակողմանի նայել շատ հարցեին։Կարծում եմ աշակերտներից ով սիրում է կարդալ կկարդա անկախ դպրոցում դա պահնջեն թե ոչ իսկ եթե չի սիրում գրականություն գու՞ցե պետք չե ստիպել..



Լիովին համամիտ եմ:   :Smile: կարդացողը ինքը կհոգա...եթե իրոք ներքուստ ծարավ ունի...

.ես դեմ չեմ  դպրոցական ծրագրում  հայ գրականության խորությամբ դասավանդմանը... եթե  ծանոթ չես քո ազգային հարստությանը, և չես գնահատում այն , ապա կասկածում եմ , որ հնարավոր կլինի ընկալել ուրիշինը :Smile:

----------


## Fantazy

Կարծում եմ, որ դպրոցում պետք է առանձնակի ուշադրություն դարձվի արտասահմանյան գրականությանը, որովհետև դրա միջոցով երեխաները, բացի իրենց մշակույթից ծանոթանում են նաև այլ մշակույթների հետ: 
Անձամբ ես արտասահմանյան գրականությանը ծանոթացել եմ միայն նրա շնորհիվ, որ մեր տան գրադարանում այդպիսի գրքեր շատ կան, և դպրոցական ծրագրի հետ մեկտեղ կարդում էի այլ գրքեր: Սակայն գրքերը ընտրում էի բարեկամների խորհրդով, բայց կնախընտրեի, որ մասնագետը խորհուրդ տար, որովհետև տարբեր տարիքների համար տարբեր գրքեր կան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես դեմ չեմ դպրոցական ծրագրում հայ գրականության խորությամբ դասավանդմանը... եթե ծանոթ չես քո ազգային հարստությանը, և չես գնահատում այն , ապա կասկածում եմ , որ հնարավոր կլինի ընկալել ուրիշինը


Իսկ մի՞թե այն, ինչ այսօր դասավանդվում է դպրոցներում, կոչվում է «խորությամբ դասավանդում»: Ցավն այն է, որ ծրագրով նախատեսված գրքերից քչերն են աշակերտները կարդում ու կարծում եմ՝ լավ էլ անում են: Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանին թողած «Սամվել» ու «Վարդանանք» են լցնում մեր գլուխները:



> Մինչև 15 տարեկան բոլորն էլ սիրում են չկարդալը , իսկ հետո սկսում են կարդալ ինչ ընկնում է ձեռքի տակ ։ Իսկ եթե դպրոցական տարիներն պորպագանդվեն էնպիսի կլասիկների ինչպիսիք են ասենք Բալզակը , բոլորն էլ կկարդան , համոզված եղի


Հավատացած եղիր, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք մինչև 15 տարեկանն են սկսում կարդալ: Նրանցից մեկն էլ ես եմ. առաջին դասարանի առաջին ամիսներից տառերն ինքնուրույն սովորել եմ ու սկսել կարդալ: Բայց իմ բախտը բերել է նրանով, որ մեր ընտանիքում բոլորը բանասերներ են և ինձ երբևէ աղբ չեն տվել, որ կարդամ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հ.Գ. Իհարկե մարդիկ կսկսեն 15 տարեկանից կարդալ (եթե ընդհանրապես սկսեն), որովհետև դրանից առաջ դպրոցում ամեն ինչ արել են, որ երեխան չսիրի կարդալը՝ հանձնարարելով սամվելախառը բաներ:

----------

Շինարար (05.08.2012)

----------


## Shah

Ընդանուր զարգացվածության համար իհարկե արժե կարդալ, ուսումնասիրել օտարալեզու գիրն ու գրականությունը, բայց համաձայնեք, որ էդքանը անիմաստ ա, եթե քո հարազատ գիր գրականությունը անծանոթ ա քո համար...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ընդանուր զարգացվածության համար իհարկե արժե կարդալ, ուսումնասիրել օտարալեզու գիրն ու գրականությունը, բայց համաձայնեք, որ էդքանը անիմաստ ա, եթե քո հարազատ գիր գրականությունը անծանոթ ա քո համար...


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չէ, անիմաստ չի  :Smile: : Ցանկալի ա, իհարկե, հայ գրողներին էլ կարդալը, բայց ինչ-որ կողմին նախապատվություն տալ չարժի, ոչ էլ ստիպել, որ էս-էս-էս գրքերը անպայան կարդան: Ամենաճիշտն էն կլինի, որ շատ ու տարբեր բաներ կարդան, տարբեր ժանրերի, տարբեր հեղինակների, տարբեր թվերի, աստիճանաբար իրենց սեփական ճաշակը ձևավորեն, հետո արդեն իրենք կորոշեն՝ «Նահանջ առանց երգի»-ն կարդա՞ն, թե՞ «Տափաստանային գայլը», ասենք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.07.2010), Աթեիստ (05.08.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Դեռ 2  ամիս առաջ աշակերտ էի ու շատ էի «տառապում» մեզ մատուցված գրականության ձեռքը… 9րդ դասարանում Ջեկ Լոնդոնից մի բան , մեկ էլ Հեմինգուեյի «Ծերունին և Ծովն » անցանք ու հրաժեշտ տվեցինք համաշխարհային գրականություն՝ պատրաստվելով մեր գլուխը սամվել ու վարդանանք լցնել:
Կարծում եմ, որ արտասահմանյան գրականության լավագույն ստեղծագործությունները աշակերտների մեջ դեպի գիրքը սեր կմցնեն, որը չեն կարող տալ մեր ուսումնասիրած գրքերը:
Ուսուցիչներին միշտ արտահայտել եմ դժգոհությունս, բայց շատերն ասել են. հայ ես, քո գրականությունն իմացիր…
Արդյունքում համարյա ոչինչ չեմ կարդացել հանձնարարվող գրականությունից ՝ կարդացել եմ ԻՄ ՈՒԶԱԾ գրքերը…
Իսկ դասագրքի ինֆորմացիան լրիվ բավական է տուպոյ թեստերը լրացնելու ու բարձր գնահատական ստանալու համար :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2012), Աթեիստ (05.08.2012), Դատարկություն (05.08.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դեռ 2  ամիս առաջ աշակերտ էի ու շատ էի «տառապում» մեզ մատուցված գրականության ձեռքը… 9րդ դասարանում Ջեկ Լոնդոնից մի բան , մեկ էլ Հեմինգուեյի «Ծերունին և Ծովն » անցանք ու հրաժեշտ տվեցինք համաշխարհային գրականություն՝ պատրաստվելով մեր գլուխը սամվել ու վարդանանք լցնել:
> Կարծում եմ, որ արտասահմանյան գրականության լավագույն ստեղծագործությունները աշակերտների մեջ դեպի գիրքը սեր կմցնեն, որը չեն կարող տալ մեր ուսումնասիրած գրքերը:
> Ուսուցիչներին միշտ արտահայտել եմ դժգոհությունս, բայց շատերն ասել են. հայ ես, քո գրականությունն իմացիր…
> Արդյունքում համարյա ոչինչ չեմ կարդացել հանձնարարվող գրականությունից ՝ կարդացել եմ ԻՄ ՈՒԶԱԾ գրքերը…
> Իսկ դասագրքի ինֆորմացիան լրիվ բավական է տուպոյ թեստերը լրացնելու ու բարձր գնահատական ստանալու համար


Քանի դեռ մեր մոտ Շեքսպիրի հետ ծանոթացնելու փոխարեն մենակ գլուխ են գովում, որ Շեքսպիրի ամենալավ թարգմանությունը հայկականն ա, կարելի է բանատեղ չդնել մեր «կրթական համակարգը»։

----------

Freeman (10.08.2012), Varzor (06.08.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այս տարի մեր կրթահամալիրի ավագ դպրոցում (10-11-րդ դասարաններում) փորձարկում ենք համաշխարհային գրականության ընթերցման ծրագիրը։ Գրականության նմուշներն առաջարկվում են ընթերցող անհատի՝ սովորողի միտքը շարժելու, ինքն իրեն դրանցում գտնելու, դրանք իր կենսափորձով մեկնաբանելու մղումով։ Համաշխարհային գրականության անդաստաններն առատ բերք են տալիս այսօր՝ զանազան գրական նոր մեթոդներով ու ժանրերով։  Ընդգրկված ստեղծագործությունները հետաքրքիր նմուշներ են, նաև կարճ են, ինչը հնարավորություն է տալիս հենց դասարանում իրականացնելու ընթերցանության ակտը, ինչպես նաև վերլուծության ամենագործուն մեթոդներն օգտագործելու։ Ավելի երկար տեքստերը սովորողները կարդում են տանը, իսկ քննարկումը համապատասխան մեթոդներով կազմակերպվում է դասարանում։

ամբողջական գրառումը

----------

Դատարկություն (21.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------

